# Fraser Gunnery Range - July 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Hello all, 

Yes, this is a UK explore from me. What's that you say? Never! Haha. I know I have uploaded a load of euro explores but I have been exploring in the uk too. 

Thanks to NightTempress for this location. Visited with her and Immortal Shadow. 
Nothing left inside but quite afew buildings to have a mooch around and a nudist beach right next to it haha! 

Little bit of history for you,

The Fraser Gunnery Range, formally known as HMS Saint George, was originally owned by the MOD. It specialized in training naval gunnery personnel in director sight firing and later was used for radar research. It is now owned by QinetQ, who want to turn the site into housing. 
The site was also used as a Dr Who set. The range has been completely derelict for some years and as a result has fallen to the vandals. 



Here's a selection of my photos



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr



Radar Testing Facility by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking in 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## zender126 (Sep 21, 2014)

*nice one*

Nice one 

I went here very recently and the place is over run with builders and machinery rebuilding the sea wall! Hopefully I'll get a chance to go back once theyve finished


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

zender126 said:


> Nice one
> 
> I went here very recently and the place is over run with builders and machinery rebuilding the sea wall! Hopefully I'll get a chance to go back once theyve finished



Ahhhh nice one. All i saw when i was there was naked people on the nudist beach haha!


----------



## zender126 (Sep 21, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Ahhhh nice one. All i saw when i was there was naked people on the nudist beach haha![/QUOTE
> 
> Unfortunately they were there too and didnt care about the builders working nearby !


----------



## Dolly(male) (Sep 21, 2014)

Did some of my gunnery training here back in the mid 70's, looked a lot better then !!!


----------



## Chopper (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice report. We ran into some crowbar wielding metal thieves while in here. Made our exit at this point. I like the graff in the red room


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice set, Mr Jigsaw!

I couldn't get some of the shots I wanted due to the nudists being in the frame


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 22, 2014)

Chopper said:


> Nice report. We ran into some crowbar wielding metal thieves while in here. Made our exit at this point. I like the graff in the red room



Ahh, yeah, thats not someone you want to run into. Yeah, the famous red room!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice one and a interesting colour scheme!!


----------



## Malcog (Sep 30, 2014)

I remember that Dr Who episode ! Some sort of Sea Devils attacked them, driven on by The Master


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 1, 2014)

Malcog said:


> I remember that Dr Who episode ! Some sort of Sea Devils attacked them, driven on by The Master



Yep. It was filmed here!!


----------



## sunnybunny (Oct 13, 2014)

Remember back in the 60s firing a bofors gun there. Fired break up shot that turned in to a cloud of lead dust about 200yds out.


----------

